# broomers hill caves march '08



## Wolf_4x4 (Mar 31, 2008)

As we were in the area, we decided to stop in at Broomers Hill caves. [lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01df50f7c1.jpg]




[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01e0802b73.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01e1a6304d.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01e2b85e2b.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01e3df31d0.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01e51d9e1a.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01e6f3511c.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01e88890ac.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01e9cb98a1.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/384247f01eb629780.jpg]



[/lb]


----------



## smileysal (Mar 31, 2008)

WOW, I like these. Whereabouts in the country are they? 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Wolf_4x4 (Mar 31, 2008)

They are near pulborough in west sussex , to be honest they are not that great as they are pretty small but there are a couple of bits where you have to crawl through on your stomach.


----------



## King Al (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like pritty cool way to spend an afternoon


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh, I like these. Love the mellow...um...yellow colour. 
Was it a stone quarry at one time?
Good photos.


----------



## smileysal (Mar 31, 2008)

Cheers Wolf

 Sal


----------



## Wolf_4x4 (Apr 1, 2008)

> Was it a stone quarry at one time?



Its made from sandstone but it seems a bit strange that they mined for it as opposed to having an open quarry.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 1, 2008)

Wolf_4x4 said:


> Its made from sandstone but it seems a bit strange that they mined for it as opposed to having an open quarry.



Aaaah! There are some quarry caves just along the coast from where I live, which go back to Roman times. Could be for similar reasons. You can only go in my local ones on a guided tour, as the site is so huge (equivalent of 3 Wembly Stadiums, apparently) that people have been lost in them. I've been meaning to go on another tour and see if I can take some pics...it's an awesome place.


----------



## krela (Apr 1, 2008)

Wolf_4x4 said:


> Its made from sandstone but it seems a bit strange that they mined for it as opposed to having an open quarry.



You can't open quarry for sandstone, it doesn't work. You need to go underground and 'saw' blocks of it out... otherwise you just end up with huge piles of sandstone dust and nothing solid.


----------



## reddwarf9 (Apr 3, 2008)

krela said:


> You can't open quarry for sandstone, it doesn't work. You need to go underground and 'saw' blocks of it out... otherwise you just end up with huge piles of sandstone dust and nothing solid.



I never knew that, what an education we get here  thanx 4 that


----------

